# wPrime 32M/1024M Battleground



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

All right guys…its time bring out the potentials of your processors here….so I bring to you the Wprime benchmark thread…..the rules are simple…


You must use thewPrime v1.55 version
    choose 32M calculation
    have a valid screenshot (see example below): clearly show wPrime time, processor, memory and mainboard in CPU-Z
    any kind of power saving feature like EIST or Cool and Quite must be turned off

Download links
Wprime 1.55 here
CPUZ here

Example of screenshot
*www.erodov.com/forums/picture.php?albumid=338&pictureid=2105

As wprime is multithreading benchmark the leader board will be based on the no of cores of the processor…..
So guys…bring out your overclcoking skills and may the top oc’er leads the pack!
NOTE: *Unlocking to higher cores is allowed but disabling cores is not allowed.*
Please post in this manner :


> name-time[score type i.e 32M/1024m]-Processor-motherboard-Ram[with speed and cl info]-cooling used



so bring it on guys....lets bench and fight!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

Intel leader board

*dual core*

CA50 - 51.886 - E8400 @ 3.00 GHz- Abit IP35-pro - Gskill 2x2GB CL5 (5-5-5-15) - AC Freezer 7 pro


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

AMD leadrboard
*Hexacores*

Rajesh345-44.914sec[32M]/1424.502sec[1024M]-AMD Phenom II X6 1055T-GA-880GM UD2H Gigabyte -Corsair Value select @ 1300 and 9-9-9-9-24-34-2T-Hyper 212 +
*Quad cores*

topgear - 9.755 [32M] - 305.547 [1024M] - AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE @ 4 GHz, 1.5v - Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H - 2x 2GB Transcend Value Series DDR2 800 Mhz [5-5-5-18] - CM Hyper 212
Jaskanwar Singh - 11.427[32M] - AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 3.5GHz,1.5v - Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - G.Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL, G.Skill F3-10600CL9-2GBNT[1290.6 - 7-7-7-19] - CM Hyper 212 Evo


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 22, 2011)

Others


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

What's wrong with 2.05, which is the latest?


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^it is not acceptable in HWBOT or @ any competition...


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

But why???


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

^^you better ask them.....also its easily hackeble....


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

OK...


----------



## sumonpathak (Jul 23, 2011)

cool...so you posting some scores?


----------



## Skud (Jul 23, 2011)

In a couple of days...


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 11, 2011)

*img814.imageshack.us/img814/31/24496505.png
*img225.imageshack.us/img225/2200/unledsut.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 11, 2011)

NOT added....please take a screenshot with your *motherboard* tab open in CPU-z
also a lil rule update for convenience....
please check the first post
next time onward plz post in this format :


> name-time[score type i.e 32M/1024m]-Processor-motherboard-Ram[with speed and cl info]-cooling used


----------



## Rajesh345 (Aug 11, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> NOT added....please take a screenshot with your *motherboard* tab open in CPU-z
> also a lil rule update for convenience....
> please check the first post
> next time onward plz post in this format :





*img225.imageshack.us/img225/2200/unledsut.jpg


atached M.B tab pic   also edited my Post

also redid the test

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/3264/snap2011081116h06m10s00.png


> Rajesh345-time[score type i.e 32M[44.914sec] /1024m[1424.502sec]]-AMD Phenom II X6 1055T-GA-880GM UD2H Gigabyte -Corsair [1300 and 9CL 9TRCD   9TRP  9 RAS 24tRAS 34 tRC 2T CR]-Hyper 212 +


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 11, 2011)

COOL
the second submission was A class...
regrading the score formatting check the 3rd post of the thread
btw...lots of headroom left....oc that chip


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Sep 10, 2011)

*i52.tinypic.com/ju7fgg.png

system specs are in my sign...

i want to run prime95... pls help me in the settings... its giving as expected date of completion dec 20th????!!!!!


----------



## sumonpathak (Sep 10, 2011)

nice....
but wheres the motherboard tab?


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Sep 12, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> nice....
> but wheres the motherboard tab?



forgot to attach .... 

here it goes...

*img3.imageshack.us/img3/2695/hjkhjkk.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 29, 2011)

*Jaskanwar Singh - 42.012[32M] - AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 3.5GHz,1.5v - Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - G.Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL, G.Skill F3-10600CL9-2GBNT[1290.6 - 7-7-7-19] - CM Hyper 212 Evo*

*img836.imageshack.us/img836/1598/capture8q.png


----------



## CA50 (Dec 29, 2011)

*Wprime - 32M*

*CA50 - 51.886 - E8400 @ 3.00 GHz- Abit IP35-pro - Gskill 2x2GB CL5  (5-5-5-15) - AC Freezer 7 pro*

No overclocking, just a regular unoptimized run 

*i44.tinypic.com/9lcy8k.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 30, 2011)

with 4 threads -
*
Jaskanwar Singh - 11.427[32M] - AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 3.5GHz,1.5v - Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H - G.Skill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL, G.Skill F3-10600CL9-2GBNT[1290.6 - 7-7-7-19] - CM Hyper 212 Evo*

*img688.imageshack.us/img688/6711/wprime4.png


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 2, 2012)

added 

now some 1024M plz


----------



## pramudit (Jan 3, 2012)

its my score.... pc specs in signature....


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2012)

here goes mine 

*topgear - 9.755 [32M] - 305.547 [1024M] - AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE @ 4 GHz, 1.5v - Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H - 2x 2GB Transcend Value Series DDR2 800 Mhz [5-5-5-18] - CM Hyper 212*

*i43.tinypic.com/4fgpd.png


----------



## S_V (Jan 3, 2012)

@topgear .....

would you mind to show us difference between stock and oc scores?


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ buddy list the result of mine and for the stock result you may have to wait a little longer


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2012)

A little update 

*topgear - 9.187 [32M]* - AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE @ 4.2 GHz, 1.5v - Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H - 2x 2GB Transcend Value Series DDR2 840 Mhz [5-5-5-18] - CM Hyper 212

*i43.tinypic.com/33jlcw3.jpg


*topgear - 302.359 [1024M]* - AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE @ 4.05 GHz, 1.5v - Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H - 2x 2GB Transcend Value Series DDR2 900 Mhz [5-5-5-18] - CM Hyper 212

*i43.tinypic.com/zk0as7.jpg


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Jan 15, 2012)

@CA50 - with 2 threads??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 - 7.313 [32M] - intel core i7 3770 @ stock, - intel DH77EB - 2x 4GB corsair vengeance 1600 Mhz [9-9-9-24] - stock cooler




7.233s


updated screenshot here


----------

